

Bulk Email Sending - merrick33

I am looking for a solution like what Port25 offers and wondering if anyone here has found an alternative service/software to use.
======
nreece
From my own experience, CampaignMonitor is pretty good.
<http://www.campaignmonitor.com/>

Also checkout the archive
[http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive#t...](http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive#toc35)
or use search <http://searchyc.com/>

